# Hiccups



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Has anyone else had their Hav get the Hiccups?? When we took Radar into the Vets on Monday he had the hiccups. She said they should disappear at Six Months or so and that he should grow out of it. I found it kinda Odd that a Havanese would even get the hiccups. I haven't kept track of when he gets them if it's after a meal or from drinking water thats really cold or too warm, I'm not sure of the circumstances surrounding them!!

Any opinions??


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer also hiccups once in a while... pretty funny to watch.. hope it does not hurt him!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think Shelby was born with hiccups. She is 9 mos. and she hasn't gotten them much lately. So I guess they do grow out of it. She also used to hack all the time. It sounded like a really bad case of kennel cough. I think it was just allergies, because she has stopped doing that, also.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Mirabel had hiccups all the time!! Not so much anymore, just now and then. She is 6 months old so maybe the time frame is correct.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

I've noticed Nico have the hiccups 2 or 3 times. He may have had them other times that I didn't notice.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Havee has had hiccups a few times after he's eaten or had some water. They go away pretty quickly though and more when he was younger!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

My puppy Scout had hiccups a lot, probably at least once a day, after we brought him home. It has decreased as he's gotten older. They would go away on their own after a few minutes. Sometimes they'd start after I would pick him up 

Jane


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty at 5 months still gets them from time to time. I never thought to worry about them.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Rufus gets them often! I never worry much about them. My kids got them alot as babies too!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My guys all had them as pups, Logan would get them several times a day , every day!! Now that he is 8 months old, he maybe gets them once every few weeks. The girls do not get them anymore. I guess they just outgrow them!
Laurie


----------

